# battery oil bottles.



## stealw0rker (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all. I am new here, I've been reading through the forum for the past few days and I decided to sign up. I've enjoyed reading through the old posts and I have learned a lot already. I've been digging and collecting bottles for about 10 years or so, but not until recently has the bug really bitten me to be more active and search for more. I have some questions about some of my bottles and i would like to see if any of the experts here can help me out with these. 

 First is this battery oil bottle. I have found info for Edison Battery Oil Bottles but not this company. It says Waterbury Battery Oil  Waterbury, Conn. I found this along what used to be B&O RR tracks. The logo on the bottom of the bottle kinda looks like a keystone with UP written in it. I was wondering if it has anything to do with the Penn. RR or the UP RR?


----------



## coboltmoon (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello the battery bottle is most often found along railroad tracks. I think they where used for signal light batteries but I canâ€™t remember for sure.

 The bottle was used by many different railroads.  The keystone logo is from the glass maker.  Maybe from the Pennsylvania Bottling Company.  They used a keystone with a U or an LP logo.


----------



## stealw0rker (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you about the Pennsylvania Bottling Company info. I knew the history of these bottles as far as the battery oil and how that worked. I just wasn't sure about these particular bottles. And upon further inspection, it does appear to be a LP in the keystone and not UP. I have only found two so far and have spent many hours walking RR tracks. I guess i'll have to keep my eyes peeled and search a little harder for them. Even though they are common, i like them and would like to find more along the tracks.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 11, 2009)

Heres a set of three types of Thomas Edison battery oil bottles .These were found along train track by the old canals  in Chicago.
   bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2009)

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:73RO2TsI6BsJ:www.antiquebottles.com/edison/+edison+battery+oil+waterbury&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------

